# Sick plant



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I got my 1st tank (30g) and i put 4 plants in it...1 year later i only have one plant left and it's dying. In fact all my plants died . I have a 20w light but i have no fertilizer or co2 system in there. The guy at my lfs never told me that you need fertilizers in order to keep plants. Since i added a powerhead 2 weeks ago, the only plant that is left started to die..Can anybody help me with that because i want to upgrade to a 75g soon and i want to keep a lot of plants in it without a co2 system


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> I got my 1st tank (30g) and i put 4 plants in it...1 year later i only have one plant left and it's dying. In fact all my plants died . I have a 20w light but i have no fertilizer or co2 system in there. The guy at my lfs never told me that you need fertilizers in order to keep plants. Since i added a powerhead 2 weeks ago, the only plant that is left started to die..Can anybody help me with that because i want to upgrade to a 75g soon and i want to keep a lot of plants in it without a co2 system
> [snapback]1100790[/snapback]​


Well, you got a long time out of those plants for having totally inadequate lighting, and no fertilizer!

So your question is about a planted low light 75g. *IMO*, I would go with a 1x96w bright kit from ahsupply and some PMDD pre-mix chelated iron, and phosphate, from greg watson. 
IMO this would be a rockin' low light setup, that wouldn't really need CO2. It may need, however, regular algae maintenance that is usually required in a planted aquarium.

You would be able to keep, with flying colors, all low light plants, and I would try some low to medium light plants as well.

hope this helps


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok thanks but can you show me a pic of a planted tanks with low light plants ? How do you cut the plants once they are too big ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

well, can't find too many pics of low light planted tanks, but here is a list of low light plants that you can use low light plants

once a plant gets too big, just cut some leaves off at the base of the plant with sharp scissors, and if the root system is taking over the tank, gently uproot it and chop off half or so of the roots, and replant it.. works for me with no ill effects


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok thanks a lot i will certainly use your advices when i will set up my bigger tank !


----------

